# Lee Priest wants to return to the IFBB.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 9, 2007)

Video Lee Priest - Returning to the IFBB - bodybuilding, olympia, steroids, muscle, bodybuilder - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, at least he _tried_.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 9, 2007)

i couldn't understand a thing he said.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

He's speaking in Australian.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2007)

he is an idiot.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Prince said:


> he is an idiot.



Not that I'm disagreeing, but why is that?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 9, 2007)

He said he wanted back in the IFBB, but changed his mind and wants to stay PDI now.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Source?


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

I watched a piece of the Priest interview and then saw a link of the side to Jay Cutler at the grocery store. Good god that guy eats a ton!!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2007)

Video Lifting in prison - bodybuilding, steroids, ifbb, olympia, coleman - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

I found this more interesting.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2007)

Mudge said:


> Video Lifting in prison - bodybuilding, steroids, ifbb, olympia, coleman - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> I found this more interesting.



yea, that was cool.

i would be so scared to be the ref and turn one of their lifts down.  They would probably kill you.....if not that day...a few days after.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 10, 2007)

musclepump said:


> He said he wanted back in the IFBB, but changed his mind and wants to stay PDI now.


Nobody really knows what he's going to do now, the IFBB said that he could come back, but Lee didn't like the terms that they put up, like that he could not compete in IFBB shows for a full year, but in that year, he was also not allowed to enter any show held by other federations, and I think he still doesn't know what he's going to do, he hasn't competed in any PDI show lately, so he might just try to take that year of, but on the other hand, Lee is Lee, and he might just enter the next PDI show if he feels like it.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 10, 2007)

I like Lee and his attempt to leave the tightly controlled IFBB but nothing will change until more people revolt.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 10, 2007)

I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Source?



you can go read his posts on Getbig's board and conclude it for yourself.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2007)

recent off season pics:


----------



## mrmark (Apr 10, 2007)

wow- - nice post prince.

it's immense his ability to shed fat before comps.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 10, 2007)

Prince said:


> recent off season pics:



thats a joke right?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

kinkery said:


> thats a joke right?



No, it's not.  He used to get a lot fatter during the off season.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Prince said:


> you can go read his posts on Getbig's board and conclude it for yourself.



I thought that GetBig was just this side of an anal sphincter.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 10, 2007)

god, and he can get ripped enough for a contest?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

He can go from that to shredded in two months or less.

Its gotta be hell on his heart though.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He can go from that to shredded in two months or less.
> 
> Its gotta be hell on his heart though.



 that's insane, why doesn't he clean bulk during off season and get bigger? instead of letting himself go and getting liek that lol. but if he can pull it off, all the respect to him lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

He tired that last year.  Apparently, he's not doing it this year.

From what I know about him, he really likes garbage food.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He tired that last year.  Apparently, he's not doing it this year.
> 
> From what I know about him, *he really likes garbage food.*



oh i see, kinda figured that


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

DNP is a hell of a drug


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

DNP?

filler, filler, filler


----------



## Phred (Apr 27, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> DNP is a hell of a drug


  Don't forget the space heater.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 27, 2007)

Dnp?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He tired that last year.  Apparently, he's not doing it this year.
> 
> From what I know about him, he really likes garbage food.



I watched the man eat two dozen krispy kremes in one sitting...thats muscle food I guess...right?


----------



## Mags (May 22, 2007)

I'm bored of his whining now. Everything I hear or read about him nowadays is how everything is unfair for him etc. 

I know the IFBB is far from perfect and at times is a frustrating federation, but it has been the main root of his career and the direct and indirect source of finance.

I'm not familiar with all the ins-and-outs of Priests situation, but he just sounds like a kid who simply isn't getting his way.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2007)

Lee is an idiot, I hope he has made enough cash because he has pretty much ruined his bodybuilding career himself.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2007)

I am sure that Johnny Jackson can help him out in finding a job as a male stripper.


----------



## tucker01 (May 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> DNP?
> 
> filler, filler, filler



DNP is a nasty pesticide used for fat loss.

2,4-Dinitrophenol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gordo (May 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> DNP is a nasty pesticide used for fat loss.
> 
> 2,4-Dinitrophenol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Oh yeah, that sounds like a smart thing to take. Does the body good


----------

